# Shock Recommendations



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Wondering if there are any GTO gurus that can recommend a set of shocks for my '67 GTO.
I have a set of KYBs that came on the car but they are bone jarring when you hit any little bump in the road.
Rides more like a dump truck than a car.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Bilsteen


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Just use a standard gas shock , KYBs. are terrible .


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

SANDU002 said:


> Bilsteen


Kind of pricey but I went ahead and ordered a set.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Goat Roper said:


> Kind of pricey but I went ahead and ordered a set.


 You will notice a big difference in ride.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Goat; I love your car, that color is awesome. 

I know that you already know what I am talking about, but just want you to consider could it be the springs? Remember the springs are what take the jolt from any road bump, the shocks, despite there name do not absorb shock, they just prevent the spring from oscillating and continuing to oscillate, they dampen it so to speak.

The test for a weak shock is to push down on the car while standing next to it and see if it goes does easy and bounces, if it does they are weak. 

The shocks and springs work together, surely and of course modifying the shock spring with air bags etc can effect things differently.

Sometimes a car has low original mileage but the spring has been on there 50 years. Car can be painted, new motor but nobody changed the springs. I put all new spring and bushings on, and shocks, makes a great ride on my 66 Lemans, which is almost a body match for your car, no jolts.

Just check it, factory spring you can check ride height with ruler.

Love that GTo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Goat; PS don't forget to check your snubbers. they are little hunks of rubber on top of the A-Arms that keep the a-Arm from hitting the frame when you hit a big bump that really compress the spring. They look like little army tents and are held on with one bolt. Easy to change, the Pontiac houses have em, maybe even local auto parts.

With good springs, you don't use em much, but weak springs can pound em, and even lose em from vibration over the years. Or worse someone took em off, and forgot to put em back.

Weak springs and no snubbers will make your dental fillings rattle! The back shock tower has them as well.....make sure you still got em!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Goat Roper said:


> Wondering if there are any GTO gurus that can recommend a set of shocks for my '67 GTO.
> I have a set of KYBs that came on the car but they are bone jarring when you hit any little bump in the road.
> Rides more like a dump truck than a car.


I love my coil-over shocks. You can adjust 'em somewhat to get the ride you want. Good luck with your shocks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemans guy said:


> Goat; I love your car, that color is awesome.
> 
> I know that you already know what I am talking about, but just want you to consider could it be the springs? Remember the springs are what take the jolt from any road bump, the shocks, despite there name do not absorb shock, they just prevent the spring from oscillating and continuing to oscillate, they dampen it so to speak.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
The color is paint code P2 Silverglaze w/ black vinyl top it is how it came out of the factory in Fremont.

I have replaced all the springs, the driver's side rear was 3/4" shorter than the passenger side.
I have replaced all the rubber except for the body mounts, new trailing arms, tie rod ends upper and lower control arm bushings, front and rear sway bars and did the did the front disc brake conversion.
The only thing that wasn't original was the front sway bar bushings but it was the stock bar with 1 1/4 bushings so it was just flopping in there, I replaced the bar with a 1 1/4" and all that rubber.
The only thing besides the wrong bushings that was replaced were the shocks.
When I bought it the car didn't handle worth a damn and I had to saw the wheel on every corner and it had severe body roll now it corners and stops perfect.
The rebound on these KYBs is okay but pushing down there is zero resistance, you can feel it even hitting the smallest rough spot in the road. 
I think they were replaced in 08 when the previous owner had the cosmetics done and they are just shot.

The cosmetics of the car were done well but I have been going over it and fixing a lot of things that were done half assed like the steering column the 3 bolts holding the bracket were there but the 4 bolts holding the bracket to the jacket were missing and the wheel was just flopping around. :suspicious:
I also had it flatbedded to my house when I bought it, the oil was running out of the rear main because the guy was running 0-20 wt synthetic oil in it. :eek2:
When he told me that I wasn't about to drive it up the mountain and I wanted to go over it before I drove it.
I flushed that out and put in 10-40 with ZDDP and now it doesn't leak a drop.
I also replaced the tranny cooler lines with stainless, they were cut at some point and had a hose clamped in there, a big no no!

I don't know WTF they did under the dash, speaker doesn't work and I have a couple mystery light sockets and connectors just hanging.
That is another can of worms I will open in the spring for now I am just going to drive it before I have to store it for the winter.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

sounds like you got all the springs suspension set up, maybe those new shocks will do the trick....!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemans guy said:


> sounds like you got all the springs suspension set up, maybe those new shocks will do the trick....!


They should, last link in the chain and after 47 years it was due for a suspension rebuild.
I plan on keeping the car and passing it down to my son so it is worth putting the time and money into it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I too have a Silverglaze '67 Fremont built Goat. Mine was built May 7th and delivered on May 14th 1967To Kennedy Pontiac, in Riverside, CA. 

As far as shocks go, I went with the KYB GR-2s MUCH softer than the Gas-Adjusts. Nice ride.

Chuck


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree with you Goat, after seeing what you did on your suspension, you want that final piece just right. 

Your car and chucks are beauiful,...... that color is so cooooool!

I agree with the 47 years and it is money well spent and adds to the safety when operating it!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> I too have a Silverglaze '67 Fremont built Goat. Mine was built May 7th and delivered on May 14th 1967To Kennedy Pontiac, in Riverside, CA.
> 
> As far as shocks go, I went with the KYB GR-2s MUCH softer than the Gas-Adjusts. Nice ride.
> 
> Chuck


Nice car!
Has it been in Ca. it's whole life?

My invoice is dated 4/11/67 and the car was purchased from Mission Pontiac in San Bernardino for $3,337.41
It was in Berdoo for 41 years, then to Mission Veijo 08-14 and is now back in Berdoo. 
I wonder how many of these cars were painted Silverglaze?
I saw your pic and that is the only other one I have seen.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemans guy said:


> I agree with you Goat, after seeing what you did on your suspension, you want that final piece just right.
> 
> Your car and chucks are beauiful,...... that color is so cooooool!
> 
> I agree with the 47 years and it is money well spent and adds to the safety when operating it!


No kidding, driving it up here it was more like boating and I had to fight it to stay between the lines.
I don't know how the previous owner drove it in that condition.
I had to stand on the brakes with both feet to get it to stop going downhill.

Everywhere I stop people gather around it and ask if it is for sale.
I parked in front of Rocky's in Running Springs on Sunday and people were stopping coming down from Big Bear to take pictures of it.
One woman was posing all around it while her old man was taking pics and she was flashing her boobs.
Bonus!
That shit just doesn't happen with a Prius.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

It has the iconic look..........these cars just do...........

.......some of my friends have old corvette"s

They were all tore up when the corvette museum fell in the sinkhole....

It is just 50 miles north of here.....

I said, yeah awful...._but it coulda been worse_............:nopity:

_It coulda been Pontiac"s_!:rofl::rofl::rofl::00/o:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemans guy said:


> It has the iconic look..........these cars just do...........
> 
> .......some of my friends have old corvette"s
> 
> ...


I have a buddy in Running Springs that has 6 Corvettes, nice cars but they do nothing for me.
He was also bummed out about the sinkhole.
When I was 11 a neighbor bought a '67 GTO and have wanted one ever since.
I bought one with a blown motor 27 years ago, midnight blue, black vinyl top w/hisnhers auto on the floor.
I lost it in my divorce and never drove it.

About a year ago I started looking for another one but none of them I looked at were the one. I kept googling '67 GTO FS but I kept seeing the same ones then this one popped up on Ebay and I knew this was the one and I pulled the trigger.
I am slowly detailing it, I have the ashtray in the vibrating polisher right now and just ordered the detent rollers for the driver's door.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You hit a grand slam with that one, I drive mine all the time. They ride real nice!


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm really happy with the QA1 single adjustable shocks around setting 8 for the front. Going to 11 for the rear since it's a convertible. Huge improvement.......


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Goat Roper said:


> Nice car!
> Has it been in Ca. it's whole life?
> 
> My invoice is dated 4/11/67 and the car was purchased from Mission Pontiac in San Bernardino for $3,337.41
> ...


Sorry it took so long to respond. I've been busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest...

My car moved North at an unknown time and was in the possession of a guy in Pleasanton for quite some time. As far as I know it has never been out of state. I've been over this car with a fine toothed comb and there is absolutely no rust whatsoever and virgin sheet metal everywhere but the passenger door which was tapped and fixed at one time.

The interior is still original except for the driver's side seat base, which had split a year or two after I bought it. (I was watching Matt Cain pitch his perfect game while installing the new cover.) 

I've got a buddy who lives in Lake Arrowhead. PM me and I'll see if you know him.

BTW...Nice ride!

Chuck

P.S. Figured I'd add a pic. Mine is a post coupe, of which only 7029 were made.


----------

